# How to let sum1 know that your high



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Aug 29, 2006)

I always find it hard for sum reason to let sum1 know that im high in a cool way, instead of just saying wuts up im high, how do yall let sum1 know that your high? and i hate when people ask high on what cuz then i feel dumb when im like weed but i guess i could say it ina more coo way like high on that buddah ya feel me so nevermind but how do yall let sum1 know that your high? and i find it nessacary to let sum1 know that im high so they dont think im actn wierd or sumthin and thats how i really am


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 29, 2006)

maybe they already knew you were high.


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 3, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 3, 2006)

I smoke weed to make myself feel good. I don't care what anyone thinks of how I act. I act as I want to. If someone has an issue with the way I act, then it's their problem, not mine.

Even little kids know now when someone is high. You don't need to tell anyone. My advice would be to quit worrying about what someone else thinks of you and just be yourself. If someone has a problem with that, then you really don't need them in your life. Tell em to go mess with someone else so you can enjoy your high.


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 3, 2006)

well i dont want ppl spreadn rumors which leads to me gettn less *****... no wut i mean incase the forum cencored wut i said it leads to me getting less women


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 3, 2006)

ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! said:
			
		

> well i dont want ppl spreadn rumors which leads to me getting less women


If what people say about you behind your back limits the number of women that are interested in you, then I think you're hangin with the wrong crowd man.

Go somewhere that those types aren't and meet someone real.

Sounds like gang daze. You'll meet much better chicks outside the hood man. They don't know your biz as much. Starts you off on an equal basis.

It's a huge world out there man.

That is unless you really do get weird when you're high. You don't do strange stuff when you're high do you? Like cross dressin or weird shiit like that?

Hhahahahaahahahahaha


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 3, 2006)

hahahahaaaa...funny stoney...funny.

What about the women that judge a fella for being straight and narrow, good two-shoesish? Plenty of that going around too ya know!

Seems us potheads just prefer to stick to sticking with potheads!


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't even know what to say to this...........It's ridiculous that you care what people think when you're stoned.  It'd be even more ridiculous if people can't tell if you're high.


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 3, 2006)

i dont think yall understand respect and ur reputation from a black persons prespective, especially if thats all that u got,


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 3, 2006)

when im high its real hard for me to keep a converstion going cuz i forget wut we were talkn bout in the first place, i also tend to sway my head back and forth like its floating, and look around alot, maybe the look around alot thing is paranoya, but my homies say im real dumb when im high and they like to clown on me. but its all good cuz i can clown on them back


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 3, 2006)

ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! said:
			
		

> when im high its real hard for me to keep a converstion going cuz i forget wut we were talkn bout in the first place, i also tend to sway my head back and forth like its floating, and look around alot, maybe the look around alot thing is paranoya, but my homies say im real dumb when im high and they like to clown on me. but its all good cuz i can clown on them back


 
Dude, I know exactly what you mean. Everyone has their tolerances. It sounds to me like you need to lighten your hits.

Find a really smooth level and stick with it.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 4, 2006)

black, white, yellow or green; if ya friends dis you fer this then they will dis ya fer sumthin else.  are ya baked or stoned?  cut back a bit and see if they still dis you.  dont let it show or get to you - just laugh, stare and say nuffin.  i mean stare them down, they know you.  its not the stone thats the problem here, it the DIS.  find sum new homies, i think the word is or challenge them.  a joke is a joke but disrespect is sumthin else, right?


----------



## A.K. (Sep 4, 2006)

how is it cool to say your high? and why does it matter just tell whoever your talking to your baked cause they cant confuse that with anyother high


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 4, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> black, white, yellow or green; if ya friends dis you fer this then they will dis ya fer sumthin else. are ya baked or stoned? cut back a bit and see if they still dis you. dont let it show or get to you - just laugh, stare and say nuffin. i mean stare them down, they know you. its not the stone thats the problem here, it the DIS. find sum new homies, i think the word is or challenge them. a joke is a joke but disrespect is sumthin else, right?


 


Naw its all love we just mess wit eachother and make fun of each other, if you ever hang out with real black ppl from the hood then youll realize that they all do it but its not serious. they arent really dissing me cuz they my homies, and i dont let it get to me i just laugh and say something smart back, u gotta get real good at comebacks if u dont wanna look stupid. but i tend to not hold back anything when im high and i try to let it take me over so i can get all the effects but when ur with people its different i guess.


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 4, 2006)

A.K. said:
			
		

> how is it cool to say your high? and why does it matter just tell whoever your talking to your baked cause they cant confuse that with anyother high


 


i never said its cool to say im high, i said i wanna let sum1 know that im high in a smooth way instead of just randomly saying im high in the middle of conversation. Id prefer not to use the word "baked" i like to say faded


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 4, 2006)

i gotta stay at the top of my game and keep my cool


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Sep 4, 2006)

Well man, most of my friends never knew i was stoned....of course when they found out i was a stoner they were like....*** i never knew!

I seem to manage myself pretty well and i know my limits, most of my "friends" all smoke and we smoke together most of the day lol so yah, they allready know im high.

But as stated before, i smoke because i like the feeling and enjoy it, i do everything high, i wheelie my CB1000 after a blunt, and ill go to comp class after smoking a bowl in the car on the way and no one really says anything, who gives a fack what anyone else thinks. Do i get parynoid from time to time? hell yeah who dosent?


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 4, 2006)

ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! said:
			
		

> i gotta stay at the top of my game and keep my cool


Do that.Last week was the first time I showed up to hang out with my other non-smoking friends high.2 of them instantly noticed that I was high but it didn't bother them.The others didn't know.I know what you mean ITSBUDDAHBUDDY!>people think of you differently when they find out you smoke weed>they just do.Personaly i choose not to let people know when im high just to avoid that situation all together>then again the only people im around when im high are other smokers


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 5, 2006)

mainly im talkn bout when i go to school were thers alot of non smokers. everyone already knows that i smoke weed so it dont bother me. ppl that know me can tell when im high instantly but ppl that dont know me that well dont. basically the reason y i posted this thread is because i get paranoid about the fact that i might say or do something unconciously when im high and ppl will be like *** that dudes weird. So i posted this thread to find out a cool/smooth way to let someone know that im high instead of like talking to them and then in the middle of our conversation im like "im blazed". and if u dont have an answer to my question then stop posting threads saying who cares about what other people think, because i kind of do care about what other people think if i see them everyday, im a popular dude. and i want to keep my good rep.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 5, 2006)

school?  well man, like how old are ya? its like hard fer us to remember way back when, ya know?  its diff with old gaffers, we dont give a shit about being cool.  we know who we are.  being cool is like being a tool, ya know what im sayin?  ya wanna be in the in crowd, then ya gotta supply man not be.  dont attract the heat, be smart.


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 5, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> school? well man, like how old are ya? its like hard fer us to remember way back when, ya know? its diff with old gaffers, we dont give a shit about being cool. we know who we are. being cool is like being a tool, ya know what im sayin? ya wanna be in the in crowd, then ya gotta supply man not be. dont attract the heat, be smart.


\


uhh i have no idea what u mean by you gotta supply man not be, and y did u say dont attract the heat be smart? i dont get it


----------



## A.K. (Sep 5, 2006)

ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! said:
			
		

> Naw its all love we just mess wit eachother and make fun of each other, if you ever hang out with real black ppl from the hood then youll realize that they all do it but its not serious. they arent really dissing me cuz they my homies, and i dont let it get to me i just laugh and say something smart back, u gotta get real good at comebacks if u dont wanna look stupid. but i tend to not hold back anything when im high and i try to let it take me over so i can get all the effects but when ur with people its different i guess.




i used to live in the hood if you well and i can relate to what your saying but im never really worried if i look cool in the eyes of my friends cause there already my friends and i dont really care if they think im cool or not


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 5, 2006)

well theres usually girls smoking weed with us 2, know wut i mean? i dont worry about looking cool with my friends, i never really worry about that at all, im just aware of myself i guess and i act acceptable around people i dont know that well and i dont always smoke with only my friends


----------



## Hick (Sep 5, 2006)

> mainly im talkn bout when i go to school


hmmm...maybe its the type crowd you hang with. What are their studies?..
Premed?..prelaw?..business?...economics?..
Maybe you should think about hangin' with the "artsy" crowd, you know dance, the drama club, ect.


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 5, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmm...maybe its the type crowd you hang with. What are their studies?..
> Premed?..prelaw?..business?...economics?..
> Maybe you should think about hangin' with the "artsy" crowd, you know dance, the drama club, ect.


 


im in highschool, a senior


----------



## rasta (Sep 5, 2006)

i just smile and hide behind my sunglasses,,,p,l,r


----------

